# [Wet Thumb Forum]-hi everyone (pics of my tank)



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

i've been reading this forum for a couple of weeks & i thought that its prob time that i started posting









Yesterday i did a major change in our 20g tank, changed the gravel ,bought a good lighting system & started adding plant food (at last!) I've been too busy with the fish until recently but now i want to learn about growing better aquarium plants. Anyway i'm posting a pic of what the aquarium looks like right now & maybe i'll post an update in a week or so..









Peace
Budmaster


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

i've been reading this forum for a couple of weeks & i thought that its prob time that i started posting









Yesterday i did a major change in our 20g tank, changed the gravel ,bought a good lighting system & started adding plant food (at last!) I've been too busy with the fish until recently but now i want to learn about growing better aquarium plants. Anyway i'm posting a pic of what the aquarium looks like right now & maybe i'll post an update in a week or so..









Peace
Budmaster


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks like a great little home for your Gourami. I'd keep an eye on the sword plants though they have a tendancy to quickly outgrow smaller tanks when they get fed well. If you need to trim, go with the outside leaves first.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Great peice of wood, nice background too! I'm sure the plants will fill in nicely

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

By the way, I just saw that was your first post here. Welcome to AB, enjoy the ride and succumb to the addiction..


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

That's a nice tank for a first post









Is that a air bubbler in the back corner?

Looks good! And yes, that is a beautiful pice of wood. Where'd you find it?

Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

thanks for the warm welcome guys









Yep its a air pump with a standard airstone in the back corner & the wood was just bought from our local petshop, its Mopani root/wood

Peace
Budmaster


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

Well 11 days have passed & things havnt changed much. had to buy a Plec to eat algae in my tank cos it was getting a bit outta control, some of the plants were getting a bit choked by it







. Anyway i decided to take 1 of the 36watt bulbs out for now ( the Deluxe 840 ) & brought back my 15 watt Aquaglo just to see if it helps the algae problem


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

What kind of Pleco? You might want to hit the The Fish Bowl section of the forums for a recomendation. I would think that Ottos might be beter suited for the job. Also, be careful about hte type of Pleco you get.

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

its just a common Plec, it'll only be in the tank for a few weeks as i'll be moving it to a new 4ft tank. Bought some new plants in the past week or 2, Chlorophytum bichetii, Anubias barteri var. nana, Sagittaria subulata & Microsorum pteropus.


----------



## Foolish But Wise (Jul 6, 2003)

I had a common pleco in my tank, because of their nature all my stemed plants and any fleshy plants all got shreded. I could bearly keep them alive. I moved him to my pond, and since then things have gotten better.

I agree with the otheres, better to get some otto's or some SAE's, they do it without destroying plants in the process.

God made all living things, Keeping them that way is another story.

Homepage w Pics: http://www.geocities.com/soulessvoid/


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

ok, so i bought some more plants:-
Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv'
Cryptocoryne beckettii "petchii"
Echinodorus quadricostatus "magdalenensis"
Cladophora aegagropila (Marimo ball)

got rid of some more amazon swords, also got some Otto's a couple of weeks back.







I'm gonna try & let it all grow in now or maybe some of the plants wont grow, we'll see

















Peace
Budmaster


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

That's very pretty. I think we have the same size tank. The only thing I can suggest is a plain dark background.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's grown/filled in well. I particularly like the effect the Val is giving in the left corner. Pretty soon you won't be able to see the bubbles..









BTW, the plant in the left front corner, green with white edges, is a Terrestrial/Bog plant and will die fairly quickly. You should probably take it out. If you have a Hang On the Back filter you could put it's roots in there and let it grow that way.


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks Kim...i may get a black background tomorrow & see what it looks like









that plant on the left is Chlorophytum bichetii, i think its a fairly common aquarium plant but it can also be grown out of water.....i may be wrong about this but it is listed in my Aquarium plants handbook


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

i believe phil mistook the plant for dracena snadreia but i could be mistaken


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

I finally started adding C02 & added some nice Liliaeopsis brasiliensis (foreground left). Also i was forced to stop using my light canopy & have swapped over to 2x20watt flo tubes (Sun-glo & Triton)


----------



## The_Budmaster (Jul 4, 2003)

September 15th>









Peace
Budmaster

Check out our photos website with pics of our tanks & other stuff..> http://www.thebudmaster.btinternet.co.uk


----------

